# Apollo Infinity / Birds-eye yellow cedar.



## Mrfish55 (Feb 6, 2013)

This is getting addictive! another fresh from the shop, used one of the reject blanks from the ones I cut the other day that I have listed for sale, just goes to show what you see is not always what you get, this blank did not look all that promising but sure turned out nice. Glad that one didn't go in the burn bin.
[attachment=17897]
[attachment=17898]


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2013)

Most pens just don't crumble my cookie. That one does! Very nice.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 7, 2013)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 7, 2013)

AXEMAN58 said:


> Very nice indeed.



Thanks, your blanks are on the way, be sure and post pics of your completed pens.


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 7, 2013)

Very nice Dave.
You did that piece of timber justice with you great For, Fit and Finish.
What is your finishing process?

Les


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 7, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Very nice Dave.
> You did that piece of timber justice with you great For, Fit and Finish.
> What is your finishing process?
> 
> Les



This yellow cedar turns and finishes beautifully, I sand to 500, apply 8-10 coats of thin CA then sand thru to 2000 and buff and wax. Still have some blanks available :)


----------



## Hubert (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice - you made the wood come alive.


----------

